# Young(ish) professional relocation to Joburg



## toby182 (Jul 7, 2010)

OK, firstly, apologies for asking a question that has been asked lots and lots on this forum regarding a possible relocation from the UK to Joburg. However, the threads I have read so far have all been in relation to people moving their families out there.

So, my question is this:

I've been offered a great job in Joburg - well paid, great career move etc. I would certainly be able to afford to live in a nicer part of town. I've already made 2 visits to Joburg totalling about 4 weeks over there, and I have really enjoyed my time out there. Yes, its VERY different to the sleep buckinghamshire town I currently live in, but I really did like it.

As a young(ish) male professional, i'm really interested to hear from similar people who are living out there, especially regarding nightlife, how active the expat community is out there, just how cooped up you feel when you live behind bars 24/7. 

My admitedly very brief and censored experience of South Africa was great, and I would love to move out there. However, the endless endless threads about how dangerous and horrible it is out there really have sown a seed of doubt!

Any advice or sharing of experiences would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks
Toby


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Go, enjoy, remember to wear a condom.


----------



## alittlerisky (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Toby(?)

I'm a young(ish) expat too, moved to jozi about three weeks ago. So far I've had no problems at all (apart from having a sweater nicked last night while I was watching the final in a pub). I'm Irish, but have have never actually lived in ireland... last 15 years (since graduation) have been in order: UK, New York, Brussels, Paris, Lausanne, Brussels again, Amsterdam and finally in Jozi.

One thing I will say is factor in the cost of either car hire, or buying a car. Unfortunately I dont have a car license, but I have a motorbike license to am looking to buy a bike soon. 

I've kind of fallen on my feet luckily and found a great house share in a suburb called Melville. The main social area in Melville is 7th Street, which has a pretty laid back, arty, bohemian atmosphere. In my short three weeks here I've met a nice bunch of people. 7th Street is packed with bars, restaurants, bookshops, grocery places etc etc... 


If you need a hand finding accomodation I may be able to help. I live with a ethiopian/american journalist in a three bed house about 2 mins walk from 7th Street in Melville, so if you want I could ask if he would like to rent out the third bedroom as well.

Feel free to drop me a message on here, even if you're not interested in the room, if/when you get over here, for a beer or five 

Mark


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Melville has always hopped.


----------

